# Any Trinity white bass reports?



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Headed north with the family thursday after work.  Any reports on water levels and conditions in the lockndam/keechi and boggy creek area? Will be able to check the creeks easy enough, but might make the drive to the lock and dam one morning if the water has cleared in the main river.

Last year with the kids we did only fair, without them we hammered them. I'm hoping for the opposite this year!


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello Capn,

I'm new to this post. I fished a Trinity Feeder creek north of Huntsville Monday. The day started out like it was going to be a bust, but after catching my first fish at noon I ended up with 20 keeper whites by 4pm. I really worked my butt off to find the fish and found 18 of the twenty in the same small eddy. I talked to several other fishermen and only one boat had any fish and they had caught 14. All of mine were males between 12 & 14 inches. I think things are just off to a slow start this year. I've been out 4 times since Jan. 1 and have not caught one sow. 

Craig


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Levels in the upper Trinity are just about down to normal so feeder creeks way up stream (above 21) don't have water in them. By this weekend, with no additonal rain, the Lock & Dam may turn on again. Right now, creeks between 19 and 21 would be the best bet because they hold water all the time.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Creeks*

CSMCG, how was the water up there? I want to make a quick trip, drop the yak and fish one afternoon next week. Is the water over the shoals, or are they exposed? 
Thanks


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I guess it will just depend on how low "normal" is as it seems to change every year.  Our best fishing is when the water is about normal. You can't get a boat in the creek, but the fish will be there anyways in the deeper holes. We have land access and that is when they are easiest to catch.

But last year there was no water moving in the creeks and the river was extremely low, so all of the fishing was in the main river.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with whitebass, alot is going to depend on the amount of rain and how much it muddies things up.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The reports I have read about sow whites ganged up at the deep holes tells me that with this next rain we should see a good run up the creeks. I hope I can time a tyrip right and get in some good white bass action this week, it's been too long.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

There's plenty of flowing water in the main river and creeks right now. The creek I normally fish was just a little too low, need another foot or two of water for the bigger fish to move up the creek and spawn. Some very small males were all that was there. Sure looked good with a hard current flow and clear water though! Main river was flowing pretty good, and water clarity was marginal. I fished for a half hour or so in the main river and only caught one. Never made it up to the lock and dam, but I suspect conditions were pretty good for it.


----------



## yakin ag (Mar 6, 2007)

I've been fishing Boggy and Bedias regularly over the last couple of weeks, with dismal results. Last weekend, fished Boggy all day with 7 whites to show. Trolled Bedias and fished the shoals all day Thurs., and 3 of us kept 17 whites, most caught trolling the last mile of the creek before the shoals. They aren't thick at the shoals yet. Kinda wondering if the spawn is ever really gonna kick off...


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Well we got the rain to increase the levels in the creeks yesterday, the winds blowing pretty hard today so might not be a good day to be out there. I think the cold weather is suppose to stay with us the rest of the week, kinda wondering what thats gonna do to the fish. I havnt fished Bedis yet, I've heard of some ppl doing fairly well further up closer to the Ferguson prison unit. I guess we'll just have to see what's in store for the next few days and weekend. Might just be the weekend to knock that home run on the fish!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Capn I used to fish the Lock and Dam before I found out about below the dam (Livingston) and when the river is low and clear that is the best ever for big river hogs. I have caught, and seen caught by others, the biggest white bass that I have ever seen at the Lock and Dam. 
We used to try and catch it about late Jan. early Feb. and it could unbeliveable how many and how big the white bass were. Some days the person or boat twenty yards up or down river from us would be catching all crappie, or all bluecats, while we would catch whites, or the other way around. I loved to fish there. It is so far away from me now I never go there anymore because it has to be right or you will have a poor day. 
If I heard a good report and conditions didn't change I would head out for it, but that steep arse river bank is hard for an old timer like me.
BTW, 2 small crappie jigs or curly tails tied in tandum and drug on the bottom is what those whites like.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Yup, I fished there for the first time last year because the water was too low to fish my normal haunts. Neat place, but I hate being with crowds when I fish in the woods! I grew up walking creek banks, sliding down to the water, grabbing a tree before you go in, and throwing fish up to the top of the bank for a helper. When the wheelbarrow was full, it was time to go clean fish. When I was real little, my dad would slide down first and my grandpa or an uncle would slide me and my brother down to him. He'd hold us both by the seat of our pants while we reeled em in. Lot of solid 2 pounders, and I have put some honest 4's on the scale when you found a pod of real good ones.

Last year the water was so low that all of the fishing was in the river though. Finally took a boat up to launch near our place, and after a couple of hours of looking and catching them scattered, we found a run that produced limits for a couple of days. Personally though, I think it's more fun sliding the creek banks and gettin muddy!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

capn, ain't nothing quite like a trashing sow white bass in 2' water in a creek 10' across! And you have to do some fancy footwork to keep from sliding in the water while you fight one. 
Ever fish below the Houston County Lake dam in Little Elkheart Creek?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Now THAT'S the way I like to fish for white bass, and add in a strong current to make them fight even better.  It's a lot of fun trying to figure out how to get a full stringer up the bank, too! I can remember so many times my father taking a while to stomp in some oversized footprints to create a place to stand, and steps to get back in. This year it was my son standing in those, even though the fish weren't there thick. 

I've only fished below the dam once, in a slough or creek. May have been it, but I'm not familiar enough with it to be sure.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The Little Elkheart runs into the Trinity not too far downstream from the Houston County lake dam. I used to fish right below the dam and down as far as I could without trespassing. The creek is only about 20' across and when the whites can make it past the beaver dams when the water is high the fishing is great, like you were saying a strong current, a slippery bank and willing white bass, can't beat it! Man I need to connect with some white bass this weekend!! 
I hope we get a break in the weather enough to go out cause the rain and time year will matter more than cold fronts, pressure changes or wahtever they have to go spawn now.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I've gotten so used to fishing zebcos on 4 foot pistol grip rods for white bass it feels weird using anything else when I boat fish for em. That's what you need when you're hangin onto a tree, flipping under one branch and around another, and you won't make a cast over 30 feet long all day. Ultra lite is a ton of fun, but gets expensive will all of the limbs and sunken logs. 

I hope to find the partners to make a day trip next weekend, if the weather is nice. But this time we'll take a boat in case the water is too low in the creek. The ramp was in plenty good enough shape to launch.


----------

